# Stuart Steam Engine



## f350ca (Jan 27, 2019)

Acquired an old set of castings for a Stuart No4 steam engine. 



Started out by powder coating the raw castings. Applying the finish before machining leaves nice sharp edges after machining.



Working with castings necessitates some odd fixturing. Made an expanding mandrel to hold this in the lathe, this gave me referance faces to work from.



Once I had the top and bottom surfaces I could bore for the cross head.



Then made a lap to bring the bore to size and finish desired.




The main bearings in the base.



The crank shaft casting was cast steel, a miserable alloy to work with. Tired every grind I could think of but none would give a good finish so left it over sized, used a file and emery paper to get close then made a lap to get the mains to size.






Made a jig to hold the crank with the throw on center for machining it.



Greg


----------



## f350ca (Jan 27, 2019)

I made the parts for the valve gear and reversing mechanism from a BIG bronze bushing I had. Think it started out at about 50 pounds.


The quadrant for the reversing mechanism.





The handle for forward / reverse



The connecting rod. This came from a casting.



The piston is cast iron, with 660 bronze rings from some left over material I had to rebush a small backhoe.


The sliding valve



Didn't like the castings for the valve rods so made my own






Somewhat assembled.




Been making bolts and nuts to replace the machine screws I used to assemble it. Lots of 6-32 studs, regular nuts look too large so I've been using no 4 nuts and drilling them out and rethreading them, No 2 look about right for the 5-40 fasteners.
Posted these a while ago, drain cocks for the cylinder. 5/16 stock with 1/4 hex, threaded I think 10-32



Been lax at taking photo's lately, will try tomorrow.
Thanks for looking 
Greg


----------



## f350ca (Jan 28, 2019)

Still need to make more size appropriate fasteners but have it running.












Greg


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 28, 2019)

It must have felt pretty good when it spun up. Nice work.


----------



## Technical Ted (Jan 29, 2019)

Very nice!

Ted


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 29, 2019)

Wow!!


----------



## f350ca (Feb 2, 2019)

Made a globe valve to control the beast.



Greg


----------

